

A Cambrian Explosion in AI Is Coming - mindcrime
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/13/a-cambrian-explosion-in-ai-is-coming

======
mindcrime
I can't help but remember this:

" _Have you ever stood and stared at it, marveled at its beauty... its genius?
Billions of people just living out their lives, oblivious._ "

Don't get me wrong, I'm not on the fear-mongering bandwagon when it comes to
AI. But I think you do have to keep a place for some of those concerns open
somewhere in the back of your mind.

